# Deidara from pain to fame



## The_Dei_un (Dec 21, 2007)

*Fanfic Author*:The_Dei_Un
*Fanfic Title*: Deidara From Pain to Fame
*Genre*: Action, Angst, Comedy,OC characters, Horror,Romance, Yaoi, Het(straight pairings)

*Summary*: What was Deidara's real past like how did he mold into the Akatsuki we all know now? Find out as he tells you his side of the story. Where not every piece comes to result as a happy ending.

*Rating*: PG 16 For some adult related scences
*Couplings*: Possible DeiOC, hints of one sided SasoDei, PeinKon




Deidara From Pain to Fame​


*Spoiler*: __ 



 It was the first day of my freshmen year. I was bewildered for sure, I was not fit for this type of environment. I simply had no click.

 Eyes surrounded me completely.

 It was September, this time when the season of Fall makes itself known. I stuck out worse than red wine split on a creme carpet. I was wearing a plain white kimono top and baggy jeans beneath, to keep myself warm.

 You see, life was not as glamorous and I was not considered no connoisseur of fashion, quite yet. I tried to hide my face from these strange people. I began to wear my hair over my face and speak in mild tone. I sounded like a dying canary bird.

 I went form class to class, carrying my huge stack of books. Yet, fate was not on my shoulders. And what a sight to see, the klutz I was, tripped over my own shoe and fell ..getting hurt and exposing my pure silk boxers.

 My face twitched in a nervous breakdown and began to sizzle and my throat became dry.

 The echos of laughter filled my mind. Even the taucher was laughing, snickering you could say, beneath the collar of her white polo shirt.

 Without a word I straightened myself and occupied a seat in the very back,in the last row,of the classroom.

 Silent words like: "Nice underwear squirt. ","I'm not that stupid. ",
and "Teh, dumb blondes. " I felt like my life was offically over.

 I wept into the leather of my tight gloves. Oh i forgot to mention that,un? Forgive me, it's my own special, little, dangerous illness. I will explain later on.

 I squatted to the back in very class I had. The last happened to my personal favorite art. Of course in high school this was called Art One. I was more comforted in this room and it felt as if I could breathe once more. The very first day we had a subsitute teacher. Why could my sensei not show up?

 I went walking home after school. It was quite a walk indeed. I spent 50 straight minutes getting to our small house on the very end of The Village Hidden in the Stones. This was one reason why I wanted to be a shinobi. I could flutter  like a graceful eagle and make it home on time as I was apraised by my parents.

 At the time I was to frightened to become that shinobi. I felt like I was just the shadow at his mighty feet. I begged him to take me under his wing but he turned away every time. But walking in that afternoon and I knew I was heavy wishing.

 As soon as I opened that front door I could feel the tears stain my face, they became tiny spots on the carpet. My parents were ,once more, arguing and my father had beaten my mother to the floor. I was shoved out of the way by the dark blonde-haired man his cold blue eyes staring into my own, for a few moments.I was only another one of his mistakes in this world.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 21, 2007)

this is good Dei ^_^


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 22, 2007)

Thankies ^^ i'll will post the second part to ch one tomorrow err later *looking at clock*


----------



## Muk (Dec 22, 2007)

oo i like it

very deidara ish =]


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you Muk ^^


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2007)

cool   ^_^ when is the next one coming out?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 22, 2007)

iam predicitn sometimes in a few hours ^^;


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2007)

cool!!!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 22, 2007)

Chapter Two​

*Spoiler*: __ 



My mother was a worker, that was for sure. She worked two full time jobs to provide for us, my father was just a no good drunk, un. My mother only received one day off out of the week and it just happened to be today. I just started my physical training as a shinobi. I have already past my written exams and I knew the basic weaponry and jutsus. But now I just felt like another child.

 I walked to my weeping mother. I felt the anger rise in the bottom of my stomach. What made my father own the right to bruise my mother's flesh? She gave me a teary-eyed smile and hugged me into her warm chest.

 "My sweet boy,I am so sorry." She said. "I'm sorry life is so unfair to you,if i had the chance, money, and time I would spoil you like what you deserve. But i don't need to say that." She kissed my forehead and picked my chin up as small droplets formed at the corner of my eyes. "Shh honey..what am I saying? You are my world Deidara you are everything of worth and value in our home. Oh baby I wish we could fix it." She paused. "You know I love you Deidara."

 I smiled and nodded my head as i pranced off to finish my list of many chores. First I had to clean up the spilled wine on the carpet, thanks to my father. Then I spent an hour cleaning the fire place, washing the dishes took even more. More hours past as I tidied up the bathroom and dusted the wood in the house.

 Finally I had some time to myself. I climbed a small ladder to the attic and turned on the light. Yes, that is where I lived. My mother had cleared a small space enough for a lone mattress, pillow, and blanket. I sat down on the bed and reached over to a small squeezed in dresser. Opening the first drawer I pulled out a notepad and began to draw.

 I sketched out a tiny yellow bird and red cardinal. They both looked so melancholy as they held flowers in their small beaks. Was I that little bird or was I just the possession within its mouth, tucked in by its tongue. Was I just a wallflower? My tears soaked the paper until the ink began to run, trying to save it I blew on it, only to smear the drawing. I ripped the page out of the book and proceeded to ball it and throw it upon the floor.

 Another mistake....

End chapter two


----------



## scerpers (Dec 22, 2007)

Oooohhhhh! A Dei Dei  FF!


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!so cute ^_^


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank you ^^ I will ost chapter three possibly tommorrow if u want to know what is coming up take a peek 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Sasori's intro


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 22, 2007)

_not bad .. I'll give you that _


----------



## Velvet (Dec 22, 2007)

sweet   ^_^


----------



## Lethe (Dec 22, 2007)

Is angst filled bit of fun you have going on here. Will be interesting to see where it all leads. I can see some extreme violence coming in later chapters. I won't comment on the centering thing...however much it annoys me...We need to talk about spelling...minor grammar issues - lordy but you do lose me at time  - of course I am so easily distracted...I've been wending my way through Tale of Symphonia - and after almost 70 straight hours of random gameplay over the past week I have a huge headache - but I completed it and most of the side quests.  

Anyway the corrections to that other stuff inside.



The_Dei_un said:


> This is another story of mine here my other work is under Akasuki Christmas,A tribute to Deidara and Sasori and The-Anti Sasuke Christmas.
> Please comment and review I'm willing to go through trial and error until I have perfected it to satisfactory taste ^^.
> 
> Deidara From Pain to Fame​
> ...





The_Dei_un said:


> Part two chapter one​
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





The_Dei_un said:


> Chapter Two
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I didn't go through for grammar - due to my afore mentioned headache...so off you go and Happy writing 

Lethe


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 22, 2007)

Why thank you Lethe whn i get the time I will correct my mistakes ^^;

Chapter three​

*Spoiler*: __ 



I woke in the morning and pounded my head hard with my hand. I was late for school already! I wanted to choke myself, I often heard stories of self mutalltion at school but I never thought it may actually help the pain.

I crept down the stairs ,praying, no hoping that my father was not resideing there. However, as usual, luck was not on my side and the fat lady never sang me her sweet words. My father scolded me for a few moments before walking towards me, pressing my small body to the floor and yanking my lengthy blonde hair.


 "Owie,stop Daddy it hurts!" I yelled tears beginning to mare my face with ugliness. "Mommy!Mommy!" I screamed at the top of my lungs in vain ,my mother had already left for work that morning.

 "Shad' up you whiny little girl~" he humed smiling as he harmed his only child under intoxication.  "if you were really a good girl then you'd stop struggling and give Daddy a kiss..but not with those creatures of yours, they are disgusting."

 I cringed and struggled clenching my teeth and wailing as my fahter pryed my shirt up and began to kiss down my chest. "Please Daddy stop it!Stop it Daddy!" I continued trying to break free, but his grip was still on my golden locks. There was no escaping him.

 Though my father was not a nin he did have strength for all his years, more then an eleven year old boy would have and with that  I never went to school that day. 

 I lay in the corner speechless and trembling just like as he said " .. a good little girl." My father was laughing his ass off watching the television in the living room, not knowing, and not caring how much he had hurt me.

 The next day I went through the halls with a bandaged right cheeck and a limp on my left leg. I could hear much more whispering today. Most of them ,in fact, thought I had done this to myself.

 The day went by slower and more painful then usual. You know how they say teachers are there to help you? Well in this High School that was far from the truth. They were chattering about my inconvenience at well every chance they had as they saw me. Finally it was the last period of the day and I was exhaughsted. As I went back to my usual spot (the outskirts of the class) a gentle hand gripped my shoulder and I could feel whoever they were frowning as I trembled in pain.

 "Deidara, am i correct?" A man's voice asked in curiousity.

 I spun around to look into the most pair of beautiful eyes I have ever seen. They were round and serious yet dazzling like a waterfall. His red hair was so bright and it rested well groomed barely on his ears. I merely blushed. Yes I admit it : he was sexy.

 "H-hai." I said gulping as i glanced at his ID tag. "Sasori Sensei." I repeated outloud and then shook my head. "Sasori-sensei?Are you the teacher."

 "Of course." His voice was colder then before almost with no emotion. "Why don't you sit in the front of the room that way you will understand better."
_
Understand better_


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 23, 2007)

_im not for these touchy, emotional stories that much ... But this one is well written ... also a question .. Is Deidara is a girl ? _


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 23, 2007)

no he is not but his father insisted on insulting him that way he was considered ugly yet pretty like a little girl plus he was drunk <<


----------



## Lethe (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh my, such - not niceness... Dei father is quite the rat bastard - neh? Spelling corrections inside,  Since I am feeling slightly more  energetic today I'll offer a few suggestions regarding gramma...I hates gramma - she a mean old woman...


*Spoiler*: __ 





The_Dei_un said:


> Chapter three
> 
> (It's ususally a good thing to add a space after your punctuation - also makes the punctuation more obvious and helps the reader see where your thought stopped and the new one started
> 
> ...






It really is an interesting story...just needs a little polishing up. There is one other thing -and since it's something tend to ignore but you do a lot. it's tense popping...oi.  - I'll cover that another day.

Happy writing!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 23, 2007)

one question i got comment that i should write on another site and list the links to view the chapter would that be better for you guys?


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 23, 2007)

_Yes :WOW   _


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 23, 2007)

Alright then i need to start copy pasting things right away o.o


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 23, 2007)

_sweet  _


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 23, 2007)

uploading to the sigh now ^^

...it keeps messing up and is making dei frustarted Dx


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 23, 2007)

_so your not gonna do it ? _


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 23, 2007)

im gonna try a different website but probbaly not til tonight i have to go somewhere


----------



## hello25 (Dec 23, 2007)

aight u do that

the dad molesting him was a bit disturbing same with sasori coming in.
im not someone who is into the emotional stories but this is good!
damn u really make me hate his dad

nice story!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 23, 2007)

Thank you hello25 i will continue to please you then un ^^

Chapter Four



*Spoiler*: __ 



 I watched in fascination as this man, this god created art from behind my own imagination. To say in the least, I was in fact paralyzed by this stranger. My sensei. My face wrinkled at the thought of the word 'sensei' was to plain for my tastes. I needed an original catch phrase I needed something more. Then it hit me another word for sensei!

"Sasori-Danna(,)" I muttered to myself, enjoying the way it rolled off of my tongue to form the word. Yes, from now on Danna was deemed with that title in my eyes and since now, it has yet to change. Danna was instructing the class on a form of clay art. He molded it between his fingers, using a small paintbrush to make details and pressing on it to perfection.

My eyes were littered all over this creation. He was my angel, I just knew it. My heart raced, I had yet to notice my actions. My face began to burn as I further ran my eyes all over him. Yes, there was only one girl I have crushed my entire life her name was Shugai Kyou.I shook my thoughts away. What in the world was I thinking!?

Embarrassed with my thoughts of molesting the teacher I turned my attention to a sweet brunette. Her hair was wavy and her blonde highlights stood out. As she wrote down her notes her radiant emerald eyes shined...or was that just what I had wanted to see?

"Deidara!"

"What?" I asked humiliated face brimming with red. "Oh heh yes Sasori-Danna."

"I want to see you after class. As for the rest of you, you're excused."

I balled my fists resting them on my lap as I watched my peers unseat themselves and depart from the room. Sasori stood slowly; stretching his arms, and causally strode to the door, shutting it. Then his sweet face became impassive and the room almost seemed to have a cold aura about it.

"If you want to ever be a great artist keep your mind cleared, Deidara. Those who keep their head above the clouds cannot see where they are walking."

With that said he placed a heavyset binder on book on my desk. "The Art 101 classics edition. "I pouted sucking and biting my bottom lip.

"You are to leave when and only when you finish writing a 500-word essay on the art of Michelangelo "His cold eyes screwed as a barely visible smile appeared. "You better start now.... you want to finish before it gets dark."


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 24, 2007)

_haha sasori is bad ass ... OMG deidara is gay ??? _


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 24, 2007)

lol hes a bi at the moment i finally got a page with all my stuff o.o its under general fcs and its called the dei un's 'homeade' fics ^^ all work yay!


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 24, 2007)

_sweet ... as long as you keep it on the first page ... everybody can read your stories _


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 24, 2007)

agreeage ^^


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 25, 2007)

Chapter Five




*Spoiler*: __ 



I walked home that night and my hands were cramped and stiff. It was far past the time when the sun had gone down and quite frankly, I wanted to go nowhere close to my residence. There was a tiny annoying voice in my head that screamed it was all the teacher's fault. That he should've got over it and that he was I was merely a young boy who was deeply infatuated.

Letting out a deep uncontent sigh I approached the first few steps of the house. I wanted to find a way to sneak in but at the time it was impossible. I gulped feeling the bump of saliva and fear slide down my throat. Hands shaky, I opened the door, the bronze old handle rattled as it turned.

As the door opened a wave of cold air came rushing out at me and I dug my fingers in the tight leather gloves. Dad had kept my mother from paying the electric bill. I was aggravated and I slammed the front door....what I saw there before me still haunts me to this bleak hour of the nights....

My heart felt like it had been ripped out, deranged, and placed back it place. My eyes had to be deceiving please, it wasn't true. I wanted to believe but sometimes what you see is that truth. That truth that items are fragile, fragile indeed, and that these objects can sometimes not be replaced this was that one object. My mother.

My hands shook as I reached down to grab a lock of her blonde hair trying to pull on it just enough to wake her.

"Hey Mommy it's Deidara come one stop playing around. "Yet, she did not respond" Eh well it its ok! You y-you don't have to get up now I can wait mom its alright." My hands begin to twitch greatly now at the sight of some so vital to life, blood. The blood that was all over mothers carpets the one's she loved so much.

The gloves on my tiny hands bursts open from the inside their hissing throats gasps for air. Not only that they carved more much more but what was this item. I pondered for a single moment before dipping my fingers into the blood and watching my other hands tongue swig it down with glee.

At that moment my sanity broke and my legs gave out on me as I lay over my dead mother. "Please wake up Mother. Please!~" I screamed once more I became helpless.

When my vision cleared I threw a black bed sheet over my mother going into the kitchen and reaching for a soap and sponge. Then I came back no longer there but in a perfect world inside my own mind.

Mothers didn't like her carpets dirty.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 27, 2007)

sweet  X3 X3 X3


----------



## Nightmare (Dec 27, 2007)

_chap six chap six :WOW_


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 29, 2007)

Chapter five and six combined


----------



## Velvet (Dec 29, 2007)

AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 30, 2007)

thank you angel <3 a great fan you are


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Dec 30, 2007)

Awww, I love DeidaraxSasori.  And this one is so sad but so cute!  I love it, good job! n.n  It's so sad that Deidara lost his mother though...I feel so bad for poor little Deidei-chan...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 30, 2007)

thank you Tsunade_chan! I love Deisaso stik around chapter seven may come out tommorrow


----------



## Velvet (Dec 30, 2007)

when is the next ch.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 31, 2007)

Chapter Six




*Spoiler*: __ 



I could only see the memories of this woman in my mind as I tried to lay myself to sleep that night. Her face was on my very last blink, I cried myself to sleep's hold that night.

That morning I awoke with an empty feeling it was still dark and it was cold. I sniffled turning over my tear-stained pillow. Since there was no heat going over the night it had installed the flu on my young body. I stood slowly and walked over to my notepad picking it up and holding it to my chest. I could not take this anymore. I could not, live in a status like this.

Grabbing my ninja tool kit and looking at my remaining stock: two shurikens and a smoke bomb. Indeed it would be suicide trying to fight like this but I had no choice at this point. The choice was to die here or outside.With my father or with nature. Nature at the time seemed more forgiving.

So, I climbed out of window that morning and landed on my tiptoes. I took a second to look back at what I was leaving behind. My growing up, my birthdays, my mother's corpse, and my father. Then, my gaze turned towards the plains that lay before me. Fields of grass, wildflowers, and a running river.

For the first time since my mothers death a smile grazed my lips and I walked towards the awakening Sun as his warmth raised my body temperature by a few degrees. The wind blew my hair back and wrestled with the leaves that had lost their grip on the ground. My eyes were an image of perfection, beauty, and a new chance at life. There was no life behind me expect for death. At least going this way would make my life to death an enjoyable motion.

Hours later I had already wandered far beyond the limits of my village. No one bothered to stop me, a small wandering minor was apparently not worth dealing with. And in a way, it was fine by me.


----------



## Bachi-san (Dec 31, 2007)

I luvs your writing style!!! It seems so... Poetic. Can't wait for the next chapter!!! YAY


----------



## The_Dei_un (Dec 31, 2007)

Why thank you Bachi San I'll try to see if im not lazy enough to write more tonight ^^


----------



## Tobi_Good_Boy=) (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice Sanpai. Now could you read my fanfic post..? "Happy Halloween, Akatsuki Fun!!! Chapter 1   "Deidara loves to 'Trick' not' Treat' " "
I really want your review on it Deidara!!! DX


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jan 1, 2008)

maybe tomorrow tobi


----------



## Lethe (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness...Is a nice little story you have going on 

The rest is just for spelling...



*Spoiler*: __ 




*Chapter Four
*
I watched in fascination as this man, this god created art from behind my own imagination. To say in the least, I was in fact paralyzed by this stranger. My sensei. My face wrinkled at the thought of the word 'sensei' was to plain for my tastes. I needed an *original* catch phrase I needed something more. Then it hit me another word for sensei!

"Sasori-Danna*(,)*" I muttered to myself, enjoying the way it rolled off of my tongue to form the word. Yes, from now on Danna was deemed with that title in my eyes and since now, it has yet to change. Danna was instructing the class on a form of clay art. He molded it between his fingers, using a small paintbrush to make details and pressing on it to perfection.

My eyes were littered all over this creation. He was my angel, I just knew it. My heart raced, I had yet to notice my actions. My face began to burn as I *further* ran my eyes all over him. Yes, there was only one girl I have crushed my entire life her name was Shugai Kyou.I shook my thoughts away. What in the world was I thinking!?

*Embarrassed* with my thoughts of molesting the teacher I turned my attention to a sweet brunette. Her hair was wavy and her blonde highlights stood out. As she wrote down her notes her radiant *emerald* eyes shined...or was that just what I had wanted to see?

"Deidara!"

"What?" I asked *humiliated* face brimming with red. "Oh heh yes Sasori-Danna."

"I want to see you after class. As for the rest of you, you're excused."

I balled my fists resting them on my lap as I watched my *peers* unseat *themselves* and depart from the room. Sasori stood slowly; *stretching* his arms, and *causally* strode to the door, shutting it. Then his sweet face became impassive and the room almost seemed to have a cold aura about it.

"If you want to ever be a great artist keep your mind cleared, Deidara. Those who keep their head above the clouds cannot see where they are walking."

With that said he placed a *heavyset *binder on book on my desk. "The Art 101 classics edition. "I pouted sucking and biting my bottom lip.

"*You* are to leave when and only when you finish writing a 500-word essay on the art of *Michelangelo *"His cold eyes screwed as a barely visible smile appeared. "You better start now.... you want to finish before it gets dark."

*Chapter Five
*
I walked home that night and my hands were *cramped *and stiff. It was far past the time when the sun had gone down and quite frankly, I wanted to go nowhere close to my residence. There was a tiny *annoying* voice in my head that screamed it was all the teacher's fault. That he should've got over it and that he was I was merely a young boy who was deeply *infatuated.*

Letting out a deep *uncontent(discontented?)* sigh I approached the first few steps of the house. I wanted to find a way to sneak in but at the time it was impossible. I gulped feeling the bump of *saliva* and fear slide down my throat. Hands *shaky*, I opened the door, the bronze old handle rattled as it turned.

As the door opened a wave of cold air came rushing out at me and I dug my fingers in the tight leather gloves. Dad had kept my mother from paying the *electric* bill. I was *aggravated* and I slammed the front door....what I saw *there *before me still haunts me to this *bleak* hour of the nights....




*Chapter Six
*
My heart felt like it had been ripped out, *deranged*, and placed back it place. My eyes had to be deceiving please, it wasn't true. I wanted to believe but sometimes what you see is that truth. That truth that items are fragile, fragile indeed, and that these objects can sometimes not be replaced this was that one object. My mother.

My hands shook as I reached down to grab a lock of her blonde hair trying to pull on it just *enough* to wake her.

"Hey Mommy it's Deidara come one stop playing around. "Yet, she did not respond" Eh well it its ok! You y-you don't have to get up now I can wait mom its alright." My hands begin to *twitch* greatly now at the sight of some so vital to life, blood. The blood that was all over mothers carpets the one's she loved so much.

The gloves on my tiny hands bursts open from the inside their hissing throats gasps for air. Not only that they carved more much more but what was this item. I pondered for a single moment before dipping my fingers into the blood and watching my other hands tongue swig it down with glee.

At that moment my sanity broke and my legs gave out on me as I lay over my dead mother. "Please wake up Mother. Please!~" I screamed once more I *became* helpless.

When my vision cleared I threw a black bed sheet over my mother going into the kitchen and reaching for a soap and sponge. Then I came back no longer there but in a perfect world inside my own mind.

Mothers didn't like her carpets dirty.

*Chapter Seven*

I could only see the memories of this woman in my mind as I tried to lay myself to sleep that night. Her face was on my very last blink, I cried myself to sleep's hold that night.

That morning I awoke with an empty feeling it was still dark and it was cold. I sniffled turning over my tear-stained pillow. Since there was no heat going over the night it had installed the flu on my young body. I stood slowly and walked over to my notepad picking it up and holding it to my chest. I could not take this anymore. I could not, live in a status like this.

Grabbing my ninja tool kit and looking at my *remaining* stock: two shurikens and a smoke bomb. Indeed it would be suicide trying to fight like this but I had no choice at this point. The choice was to die here or outside.With my father or with nature. Nature at the time seemed more forgiving.

So, I climbed out of window that morning and landed on my *tiptoes. *I took *a second* to look back at what I was leaving behind. My growing up, my birthdays, my mother's corpse, and my father. Then, my gaze turned towards the plains that lay before me. Fields of grass, wildflowers, and a running river.

For the first time since my mothers death a smile grazed my lips and I walked towards the awakening Sun as his warmth raised my body *temperature* by a few *degrees. *The wind blew my hair back and wrestled with the leaves that had lost their grip on the ground. My eyes were an image of perfection, beauty, and a new chance at life. There was no life behind me expect for death. At least going this way would make my life to death an enjoyable motion.

Hours later I had already wandered far beyond the limits of my village. No one bothered to stop me, a small wandering minor was *apparently* not worth dealing with. And in a way, it was fine by me.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks once again Lethe I will attempt to fix that the next time I get on during class.

^^ *check under my spoiler tag your mentioned in it*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jan 11, 2008)

*Chapter Seven *


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The sun beat down and pressured me beneath His awesome powers. His energy made beads of sweat roll down my chin. I had picked the wrong time to venture fourth during his season, Fall .

 I stopped resting my worn body against the sides of a boulder, leaning down resting my hands on my knees. They were not to happy apparently. Their tongues slipped out of their dry, chapped lips and began to pant vigorously. Heat exhaustion would fall upon me eventually. I needed a way to cool myself down and without hesitation.

 Looking ahead, not far to the east, the setting sun drew an amazing shade of orange-ish yellow over a green placement of Earth. I sighed in relief. So this wouldn't be the end of my existence after all. Steadying my balance, I pushed myself from the boulder and began to strive forward, pushing and pushing my body to it's brink.

 As the darkness settled in I could feel the bones in my leg's give out. he muscle rested around them were tired, almost useless. As my vision haltered I fell back upon the ground, hitting hard on the dry Earth. I required more rest than I had ever thought tonight.

 He watched over me for the longest time until night bloomed back into dawn's rays of light beaming into my eyes, pressuring and pulling for the lids to open. Of course, I had not known of the presence of this charcoaled shaded human. The darkness that my mind laid in was so seducing but the beauty was paled in comparison to the colors above.

 Slowly my eyes crept upon, entering into this new place. The Sun was much more comforting and forgiving then the wrath of yesterday. It was as if the Gods had taken pity on me. But as I moved my limbs, to sit forward, reality came back to me. I winced as my abused legs begged for rest, shakily awaiting my response to them.

 As this new zone settled in I gazed at the objects of my surroundings. Yes, I was outside still.

 A new scent wafted its way into my nostrils. And in response, my stomache demanded nourishment, growling for the chance to do its job in absorbing a meal for the days to make up.

 "Awake are we, un?" A deep resounding voice spoke. In fact, it was so new, it startled me and caused me to abrutply stand ignoring the screams from my legs.

 An elder man ,looking in his forties, with a knotted beard and oddly oval shape eyes, turned towards me. Though his appereance was rather queer (not like homosexual reference) he possesed a kind heart underneath it all. His smile reassured me. I was in safety's craddiling arms once more. This tiny fledgling was at last tucked in the twig's of its nest. Lowering my guard, but still upon my tiptoes, my shoulders unlocked and eased and I plopped down onto my knees. The drama of the shock settled down.

 The man's laughed his great size made it hoarse. He was laughing at how clumsy I was being in front of him.

 "T-Thank you,sir."  Was the only words I could gather. After all I should have been grateful. This man had just saved my pathetic, little life.

 " No need to thank me, un. After all even an old man like me has those little nagging morals. It drew me into taking you in, hmph." He squatted back in front of a well-sized fire prodding a branch through a small fish and turning on his heels holding it out to me.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jan 17, 2008)

Space has been edited


----------



## Lethe (Jan 18, 2008)

Still interesting...

and yeah - on with the other - doh!


*Spoiler*: __ 





The_Dei_un said:


> *Chapter Eight Part One*
> 
> The sun beat down and pressured me beneath His awesome powers.His energy made beads of sweat roll down my chin.I had picked the wrong time to venture fourth during his season,summer.
> 
> ...





The_Dei_un said:


> *Chapter Eight Part Two*
> 
> He watched over me for the longest time until night bloomed back into dawn's rays of light beaming into my eyes,pressuring and pulling for the lids to open.Of course, I had not known of the presence of this* charcoaled* shaded human.The darkness that my mind laid in was so seducing but the beauty was paled in comparison to the colors above.
> 
> ...








The_Dei_un said:


> I have to finish the the chapter in parts cause it is damned long and I don't want to miss lunch.Sorry.



Lunch!!!

is good too


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes Lunch is good. I ahould be going again in abit ^^;


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jan 30, 2008)

Chapter Nine wil be coming hopefully sometime next week.


----------



## Eureka (Feb 1, 2008)

...after a comma/period, you need a space, something you rarely to never have. Makes everything seem fairly cramped, and it's kinda annoying to read. 

"Awake are we,un?" A deep resounding voice spoke.In fact, it was so new, it startled me and caused me to abrutply stand ignoring the screams from my legs."

So many errors, where to start? The "A" after the dialogue should not be capitalized, spoke is the past tense of speak, which doesn't make sense here. New? When have you ever heard new as an adjective for a voice? The comma in that sentence is in the wrong place, and the 'abruptly stand ignoring' part is akwardly worded. 

Learn how to use commas properly would be my recomendation. 

And It's always nice to see people doing Dei-fanfics, I thought I was the only one. (see sig. ^^ ) 

Fairly good work, keep it up, and try to read through your chapters, checking for errors, before you post them. Longer chapters would also be nice... 
(Btw, lol, in my version of this basic story, his mother was the drunk one.. xD)


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 12, 2008)

I never really have the time to type lenghty versions of my story. As for punctuation, I hardly get the time to correct it.

And of the capitilization after my quotes , well I will have to deal with that for now. I admit I am no where near as good a writer as many fanfictions allover the world wide web , however , I have accepted it well.



> spoke is the past tense of speak, which doesn't make sense here



Considering the story is being told from a future pov I would think spoke is properly placed. I do not see how speak would fit in if the action was already performed.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 15, 2008)

Chapters: One, Two , Three, and Eight have been edited.

Please note: The chapters broken into parts will be added together in the same post now.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 22, 2008)

complete it!! it's a good story!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Feb 23, 2008)

lol, the last line was funny! Just keep it coming! I luvs it!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 23, 2008)

Bachi-san said:


> lol, the last line was funny! Just keep it coming! I luvs it!





claraofthesand said:


> complete it!! it's a good story!!



Well thank you. I'm decided for a certain part it will just take time so think of this: Patience is virtue but virtue isn't neccessarily patient.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 23, 2008)

nice saying. i shall call you senpai from now on. ^^


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 25, 2008)

Why thank you. That is flattering really. ^^; Btw do you even know what gender I am. ?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 25, 2008)

no.... maybe sensei??


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 26, 2008)

Either way works senpai is used for guy names as we see. So yes I am a male ^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 26, 2008)

Yea! thank you senpai!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 27, 2008)

no problem. I actually like to be called that ROTC does that to a guy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 27, 2008)

ROTC? who's tht?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 28, 2008)

It is a military training program at schools all over it stands for Reserved Officer Training Corps.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 28, 2008)

OHH.... wow.
seventh (aka: ROCK AND ROLL!!)- is he hot? 
third (fangirl)- SHH!! dont' tell!!
seventh_ *giggle* sorry!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a picture of myself online ^^ i have long blonde hair and blue eyes I am a viking


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 29, 2008)

cool! i have blue eyes too! but brown hair, in the light, some people tell me it looks grey. and im not old!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Feb 29, 2008)

I know you aren't old you are young ^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 29, 2008)

as everyone can tell. pretty obvious, if they read about three of my posts. hey, i have a little  random Q, have you ever just walked up to anyone at random and say 'do you like to party?'and make that wierd party music while doing the soilder boy in front of them? i have, course later i found out that was a long lost friend, and he spread the rummer on myspace.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 1, 2008)

My friend Kris has a myspace vid to that song wanna see it ?Link removed


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 5, 2008)

Authors Note: Chapter Nine has been updated hence to be complete though


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 5, 2008)

wow... sensei, your friend kris really needs some dance lessons. not to offend anyone by it though, but it was SO FUNNY!! what is he in college or something? cause that was, gezz! that stirred up some of those personailtes in my mind. wow. uh... preety *snicker* funny *falls out of chair* ok, i can't hold it in.. *laughs* im going to take a little break to control myself!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 5, 2008)

No he is a freshmen in high school


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 5, 2008)

oh. wow. that makes it EVEN FUNNIER!! *falls out of chair, hits head* omg!! HAHAHHAHAHAAHA!!! okay okay, im going to *snicker* hypervenilate because of that! HAHAHA!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 5, 2008)

o.o Don't die my student,


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 5, 2008)

ive finally calmed myself down, sensei. i just shouldn't watch that video again and ill be alright! i hope.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 6, 2008)

WEll Kris is a hilarious man. ^^,


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 6, 2008)

i can believe that without any doubt.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 7, 2008)

Of course he is he is my gay loveable Asian mohawked freshmen friend ^^


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 7, 2008)

Holy shit, where have I been the last week or two?! Why does time seem to go by so quickly?! Most likely because I spend most of the time with my head in the clouds - After all, I seem to be the only one taking twenty minutes to do a five minute math problem, (oh, and getting it wrong of course). an hour seems like two minutes in my world! It's horrible! So so horrible that I have to go to sleep only a few minutes after I wake up! WHY!!!???

Anywho, the point is that I really love the story so far, and I seem to never have enough time to read or comment... or to write my own story, so sorry if it seems that I never read it! 

Ps. Interestin' conversation you guys have going on here, eh?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 7, 2008)

Why thank you for taking the time to read my story. I myself have been slacking and am currently working on a deixtobi fic for a fanclub.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh! i would like to konw where it is sensei!! i want to read your loveable work! and that guy is yours! darn! he looked cute! lucky!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh yes he is and i own a sasori


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 7, 2008)

AH!! lucky!!!! and nice new pics sensei! deidaras frustrated and getting dirty!!! *giggle*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 10, 2008)

What kind of dirty


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 10, 2008)

mmmmm... you know!!! *blush*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 10, 2008)

Maybe i do...you never know what your Senpai is up to


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 10, 2008)

never know! And, senpai might be with deidara when he's getting dirty!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 11, 2008)

Tehe I role play as Deidara so i really am him..Well in my  own way,un.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 11, 2008)

In your own _unique_ way! ^^


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 12, 2008)

Why, of course, being unique is the fundamental development of one's individual self-built personality. Without a world of differences nothing new can prosper.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 12, 2008)

*Chapter Eight  *




*Spoiler*: __ 



 "Eat up,blondie." he joked. " I'm moving on in the afternoon and you need enough energy to get your way back home."

 So, even now that village was brought up. It was trying to draw me back to it, the place I had traveled so long to get away from. The man began to stomp out the fire with his old, faded, black boots.

 "You shouldn't run away from your problems, un." He sat along beside me. Placing large, dirty fingers on my left shoulder. " The question you want to ask," He noted poitning to my opening lips. " You want to know, how I know all this? I was just like you, un. I ran away from my problems. No matter how much furthur away I went they never ceased to follow. You do not want to tell yourself that you are a coward. Everyday for the rest of your life wondering: 'Could I have done better? Could I have held the courage I needed to walk through my obstacles without fear?'"

 As he spoke my body shivered. One, two, three. One, two, three, four. One, two, three, four, five. It seemed my pulse had picked up every passing second. My grip on the stick tightened, my knuckles were turning a white color.

 " Easy kid, un." he patted my back. "No need to go have a heart attack on an old man."

 “But it’s true!” I spurted out, slapping him away from me.

 His eyes widened before softening his gaze. “Look here boy, un. Just tell me like it is, I’ll understand.”

 “There’s no way I can possibly tell you! “ I stood pointing a finger at him accursedly. “Whenever I try to tell someone, what I feel, they just don’t understand!” 

 A hand cupped my mouth and he sighed. “Kid, I don’t know you very well. Heck, if I know all the problems you’ve had or kinds of conceded people in your life, un.” He grabbed my hand, removing the glove, and glided his fingers across its sealed mouth. “You have this amazing talent that could change your life, everything you know, and put such leisure time in your future the past will be just another black and white image. Judging from the way you got here, I can see you are a runaway, probably with parental issues, there’s a major blockage of suffering painted in your eyes, a stained-glass window you see in a temple that draws you to sum up its meaning of being placed on the wall in the first place,un.”

 As I still felt my lips quiver I wiped away more free-falling droplets. I posed a more curious status,ever my hands were alarmed by the sudden change and a slight hiss escaped their mouths. Were they angered at him touching me or them? At that point it was difficult to detrimine their moods, nonetheless the hands personalities.

 "Well now, looks like you are at last maning up a bit, un."

 "How did you read me? How could you,of all the people I've ever known, understand this feeling I have." I clenched my heart with my free hand and closed my eyes. "Could it be you you were who my mother spoke to me of."

 He seemed startled and laughed aloud. He stood up turning his head to the east, the direction I had just came from, and beckoned me to look. So, I stood by him trying to mimic him and hold my head up. My eyes squinted "There is nothing there."

 "So, you think so,un." Suddenly gripping me by my arms he held me up. I struggled and kicked deperately. Once more, his hand grabbed my chin and yanked my wandering eyes forward. " Calm yourself take the time to examine the beauty around you."

 "Dirt and grass.That is all I see,what could possibly be so great about this?'

 "So you are Maydei's boy are you? I see the similarity now...Deidara I am your uncle."

" Uncle? Uncle!? Mother never spoke of such, how dare you lie to me!" I screamed and finally was able to kick him in the abdomen sending myself falling onto the ground. Reaching for my remaining ninja tools I held my composure on my knees.

 "Of course your mother would never speak of a fugitive man. Of course she would never tell you of a missing nin tucked away in the branches of your family."


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 12, 2008)

that was sooo cool! write more!!! more!! it's artwork!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG!! "Maydei"!!! lmfao! awesomeness!!!! Plz write more! 

thats just too good... gotta have more!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 13, 2008)

Why thank you Clara and Bachi-san. Really the whole dei's mother's name puzzled me so I picked a may and put dei on the end XD


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 14, 2008)

oh... clever sensei!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Mar 15, 2008)

Well i was born in May and I was thinking of my birthday


----------



## Miss Fortune (Mar 15, 2008)

may is your birthday month?? YEA!! i know more about sensei!! mines in september.... but i like saying it's january 19 like gara-kun's birthday!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 1, 2008)

*Chapter NINE *Complete**


*Spoiler*: __ 



My face lit in a horrified sense and my then it changed almost completely. My eyebrows furrowed and my face was in a sneer.

 "Old man, I don't think you know what you are talking about. What in the world do you get off of that I'm anywhere near related to you. My mother never told me of someone like you. Even so, she would've shown me a portrait of you or the name on our family tree but there is nothing! Nothing at all! Who are you to try and feed me lies!"

 The man ruffled with his beard, eyes closed. His face was red and in a burst of rage pried the kunai knife out of my hands and held the metal to my throat. A bead of sweat trickled down. I began to recall my anatomy for last year. The direct tool was at the precise location of my jugular vein. If he had cut it I would surely have died but instead the metal made love to the ground as it fell, landing in the dirt that could've been my flesh.

 "You are still so nieve." He muttered holding onto my hand. Then I shivered I felt a wetness in my palm. As my eyes diverted downwards my face formed into a state or shock. This man he held my hand mouths, with his own.

 My mouth opened wide and I stood there gaping at him. This man was not lying to after all. Then again how could I postively be so sure of my final decision of him? So, now I was in a prediciment: trust this man or fight him.

 An unexplained warmth landing on my sleeve in aliquid capsule. slowly a small stain had formed there. Glancing up I relaized that this man , this huge oxen-like man was crying. The guilty side of my subconcious took over at that very moment.

 "Oh, Deidara you really do have no idea what power you really contain. Even now your father has brainwashed you from your natural instinct, our family's number one passion." Reaching down into his pocket you pulled out a dusty draw string bag and handed to me cautiously like it was a sac full of priceless gems. "Deidara it is time your family heirloom was passed to you."

 Handing it to with hesitation he finally placed my feet down the dirt below me. Thinking it was something of high value I shakily began to pull the old withered rope. Placing a hand inside the bag I relaized the material was soft and bumpy. Upon touching this material a chill coursed its way through me.

 Dumping the material into my hand I realized it was nothing more then old clay. The color was a bit fading even from it's normally tannish luster. This particular bag had not been opened in a long while. It was as if it was deep dark secret of my family that I was just about to discover. My hand on my left palm began to open......


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 1, 2008)

it is the relationship with two of the same thing! so beautiful!!


----------



## Kiba (Apr 1, 2008)

wow love this fanfic man can't wait for more.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 2, 2008)

Why thank you Kiba. Don't think I've seen you around much expect for yesterday. It is a pleasure to meet you. Don't worry I'll trry to get off my lazy butt and type more soon.


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 2, 2008)

awesomeness! Can't wait for more!!!!

btw: my birthday is in April


----------



## -18 (Apr 2, 2008)

good job


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 3, 2008)

Looks like I am finally drawing in more viewes. 

O~ Tell me when your b-day is Bachi I would love to make you a birthday piece.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 3, 2008)

good stuff i must say


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 3, 2008)

It's April 24th


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 24, 2008)

Chapter Ten has been updated and completed.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 24, 2008)

I LOVE IT!! deidara discovers his true power.... THANK YOU UNCLE OF DEIDARA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 25, 2008)

Well I didn't hoesntly think I'd type this far but chapter eleven won't be for awhile I'm really slacking


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 25, 2008)

aww! sensei's must learn to keep up the pace! *wags finger* bad sensei bad! no giant cookie, only regular one for your chapter ten!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 26, 2008)

*sniffle* But you are suppose to be under me


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 26, 2008)

im sorry! ok! *crouches down* im under u! jk, i make cookies for sensei!  *holds out plate full of cookies*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 29, 2008)

Yay *hugs* << >> Mine~ Take off with them* Tehe I just realized something. About ten of these would equal barely half of "Tsuande's"

By the way an update for veryone. I may start chapter Elven this weekend


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

START IT!! or no more cookies... instead it'll be shortbread cookies! and naughty!!! that's not nice! but really funny!! *snicker*


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 29, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> Yay *hugs* << >> Mine~ Take off with them* Tehe I just realized something. About ten of these would equal barely half of "Tsuande's"
> 
> By the way an update for veryone. I may start chapter Elven this weekend



...wtf is _that_ supposed to mean...? lol, well, anyway... I love your story so far, Dei-kun! You must get off your lazy (but adorable) butt and type more ...*kiss* I love you, Deidei-kun n//n


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 29, 2008)

I agree, no being lazy!!! I want the next chapter, oh cousin from... err... no clue, but I'm guessing from down south of me.

PS. I love shortbread cookies


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 29, 2008)

YOU DO??? HERE!! *hands bachi cookie* enjoy!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 30, 2008)

Chapter Ten *complete*


*Spoiler*: __ 



It has been four years since my uncle took me back to the village of Iwagakure. Our subtle talks along the way back has been stained into my mind since those days. Readily I have been gaining a poper reputation around these parts, no longer being deemed the disformality of our home. Life has been an enjoyment though I find it rather queer that my old teacher, Sasori, has suddenly taken fleet away from here.

  "It is a bussiness manner" he had told me,"don't go worrying your head about me I will return."

  That was last Tuesday.

 The love of my youth I have pretty much forgotten by now. Her image long since faded from the caverns of my hearts. Another more beautiful, graceful woman has entered into my veins now. Her image is pure and her body soft after very touch of one's coarse hands. Her beautiful name.....Art.

  Since then, I have learned to take a bag of clay and wield it to an artistic nature much more then an paper and ink can behold. Its 3-D demensions are blessed with the outlines of chakra. Their depth is realistic and they never truely disappear. 

  Unless I want them to.

  I have settled into my own home now. The word of my father has been long since forgotten. I almost feel an optimistic breeze blow upon me everyday. The ladies have grown fond of me, I am no longer the same wept out child. I have become a man. A man that can surely fend for himself.

  I like to take my time now molding my perfection, while listening to the occassional tune broadcasted from the larger town further away. The winds outside this place always seem to hum along with the tune.

  Today just seems to calm for not a single flap of a bird's wings reached my ear drums. To be honest, sometimes I just don't like the silence. It reminded me of those days when I use to be alone.

  Silence. Scrape. I put my knife down from peeling my apple and plopped my feet up on the nearest desk top. I took my time chewing, they say it is better to let your body digest it all slowly. The process is similar to my own abilit. Using my family's clay to chew clay dolls. After they have been inside my mouths they are broken down with special enzymes, found in their siliva, that transfer my chakra based on a scale of levels found in the pyramid. C-1 being the lowest scale and C-4 being the highest. Once the chewing is completed their tongues delicately shape every nook and crany and spit it out. It is like the miracle of new life as the creature falls to life at the spark of my hand sign.

  I spat out the seed as I dug my teeth into the core. The core of the fruit wazs always so bitter. Beautiful and red on the outside and bitter and distasteful on the inside. This is the way the complexities of man are made. And most human beings are far from graceful.....

  I tossed the core into the trash and leaned back closing my eyes for a quick nap. I had the odd feeling eyes were watching me.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 30, 2008)

aw! for imcomplete sensei, i say it was soooo sweet! it was poetry!! and...


> The ladies have grown fond of me..


 Deidara must have some... fans... out there...


----------



## Bachi-san (Apr 30, 2008)

C'est magnifique! L'art est une Explosion! (pardon my French, it's terrible)

Ehem, That's Magnificent! Art is a bang! You are soooo poetic, I'm jealous.

One thing: 3-D = three dimensional, eh? so saying 3-D dimensions is like saying three-dimensional dimensions... sounds weird. I may be wrong though... I usually am.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Apr 30, 2008)

Teh I like to emphazie imoprtant things in my pieces.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Apr 30, 2008)

Yay! *kiss*  very good (for it being incomplete, lol) Deidei-kun! *hug* you must get off your lazy, but again very adorable, butt and finish it soon!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 1, 2008)

What if I wanna be lazy? This s after all my b-day month.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

it is?? AWW!! Yeah!! *hug* sensei's birthday! the day to celebrate the date of birth! yeah!! *pulls giant box out of closet* ugh! Gez! this guy needs to lose some weight, HAPPY SOON TO BE BRITHDAY!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 1, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> What if I wanna be lazy? This s after all my b-day month.



lol, well it's my birthday month too, so I have the power to make you not be lazy  lol, *kiss* and you had better love what I'm planning for you!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 1, 2008)

O~ I love the sound of that.


----------



## Die Heinii (May 1, 2008)

:3 
Awesome as always Dei ~ <3


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

eww! imouto chan and sensei are gettin at it again! im going to turn around now.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> eww! imouto chan and sensei are gettin at it again! im going to turn around now.



 lol, shut up Clara!!...you know we only do that when nobody is around to see it ...lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

ok.. EVERYONE TURN AROUND!! OUT OF THE ROOM! OUT OUT OUT!!!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> ok.. EVERYONE TURN AROUND!! OUT OF THE ROOM! OUT OUT OUT!!!!



lol, yes, everybody out! Leave Deidei and me alone,  lmao *huggles Deidara*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

im going too.. *holds trash can, pretends to throw up*


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 1, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> im going too.. *holds trash can, pretends to throw up*



lol, *poke* you jerk...


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 1, 2008)

oh! you pushed it! you pushed the button! *drops trash can*


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 2, 2008)

........Please guys I love you a lot really but please don't spam the thread too much. I don't want to get in trouble with the moderators again like on a few other pieces. Please if you wanna talk pm.

@*Kleinmeisterdepp* Thanks again friend


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 2, 2008)

ok! sorry sensei!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 2, 2008)

yesh, sorry Deidei-kun...Tsunade promises she will make it up to you,  lol, now then, get off your lazy butt and finish writing the Deidara cuteness!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 5, 2008)

But I'm sick TsuTsu


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

!!!  sensei is sick???? AHHH!!! KABUTO!! GET YOUR ASS OVER HERE AND HEAL SENSEI!!!!!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 5, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> But I'm sick TsuTsu


Aww, poor baby *hug* 

@Clara- Screw Kabuto, lol, I'm a med-nin too...but I would probobly end up ripping Deidei's arms off again...ugh...lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 5, 2008)

hehe... weeelll... he's here anyways... you want to rip his arms off? *headlocks kabuto*


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 7, 2008)

This Chapter has been completed and edited to Chapter Ten due to the combining of Chapters five and six

Chapter Ten Link


----------



## Bachi-san (May 7, 2008)

Yay! You completed it! Here, have some maple syrup, it's good!  and probably terrible for your health even better!

Muahahha The Bio-Nut in me can't resist: Enzyme found in saliva = Amylase


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 7, 2008)

XD But I like syrup~


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 7, 2008)

syrup is really good! especially on- other things........


----------



## Bachi-san (May 7, 2008)

Wow guys... just, wow. 
I don't really like maple syrup that much... It's too sweet. Makes me feel sick.


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 8, 2008)

I always use syrup I like it on my waffles,pancakes, and occasionly peanut butter toast.

Clara  your senpai's birthday is in ten days


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

ten days til senpais birthday!! OH CRAP!!! he's still in the closet! uh..... one sec... *runs to cloest* hello?
d: GET ME OUT!! IM BEING STARVED AND I NEED TO GO TO THE RESTROOM!!
whoops...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 8, 2008)

When is your birthday EXACTLY? Sry, I'm horrible at math...  seriously, I may have to go to summer school... again...
I'm soooo depressed... and no longer a Bio-nut since we started the reproductive system today... I got in trouble cause I refused to draw and label some, err... things.

I hope you write the next chapter soon!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 8, 2008)

hehe.. label something. i had to do that once, i drew it into gaara.


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 9, 2008)

Labeling I don't mind becuase it is only a natural part of life.  Everyone has one or born with one, unless they had a gene mishap. Naughty Clara...

My Birthday is on the eighteenth of May, on a Sunday.

*Chapter Eleven Preview*

*Spoiler*: __ 




A look into Deidara's invitation into the Akatsuki, his first denial, and the member who issued it to him.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 9, 2008)

You know... The more I deviate from the common teen, the more I start to believe that I am just sooooo screwed up in the head 

Can't wait for the chapter to come out!!! The preview is delicious!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 9, 2008)

heh.... i am naugthy... very.....

ooh!!! i can't wait for the next chapter!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 10, 2008)

*Chapter Eleven *Complete*


*Spoiler*: __ 



 After a long while my nerves were settled at ease. Until, the front door to the shack burst open. My reflexes grabbed the knife next to me and my placed my myself, with a subsitution, next to the intruder. My pupils were dilated and my breathing calmed.

  "Ah! Master Deidara please don't hurt me, I'm sorry it won't happen again!"

  What an idiot. My main delivery man, Byui. Byui was always bad at remembering to knock at my corridors. My hand retreated to my temple and I dropped my weapon.

  "I need a vacation from idiots like you." I muttered. "Now then were those deliveries made on time and the amount was what was expected, un?"

   I was always so impatient with him. Sometimes, he would carelessly be too late to deliver to the said customer on time and our pay would be sgnificantly reduced.

  "No, no Boss. I took care of it." he smiled reassuringly. "The two hundred clay mines were given to Mr. Shotoshi on time and..." he reached into his pocket pulling out a rather large drawstring bag. "He paid us rather well."

  So, the hassle of my week was over. Byui watched my eyes travel over to the list on the wall. I took a piece of charcoal and put a mark through the name. Only twenty three orders left for the rest of the year.

  People often have to order in advance for my services. They all pile themselves to find me to compose a deal of trade something valuable for the creation of my precious art.

  Often I wondered if I had been put up as selfish. Money this and art that. But I never liked my way of viewing my art to be questioned. Ever since I had left my uncle's side, the love has grown even stronger and so to his prescence in me.

  "Might as well get to work." I sighed almost pouting. "Here I thought I woulod get a vacation."

  "But Boss you said it youself. 'Get the order done as quickly as possible.' But you should take the rest of the week off at least I can stay and manage for you."

  Byui always was on the look out for me. He even took scoldings for me when I didn't get a job completed. At first he had only served under me to reicieve a weekly salary. Now he was like a concerned nanny-like figure.

  It almost made me giddy, knowing I had such domination over someone. But I knew not to get too cocky. An aggrogant man is not what I wanted to become. Rather a rich and elegant figure in my society. Of course, money wasn't everything. However, it was rather expensive to travel and buy more products for the production of my art.

  Byui had a rahter off look in his eyes and it made me ponder. Why in the world would he want to take over the rest of the night? Especially since I knew for a fact that he had a sick daughter to tend to at his quarters.

  "Byui, I'll take over for tonight, un."

  "But Boss you have already worked enough as is. Why don't you relax while I fetch you some green herbal tea from the kitchen? You know it is your favourite."

  "Stop with the crap and go get some sleep Byui. I have enough on my mind as is," honestly I did. I was wondering when I would see him again. That red head teacher of mine. "besides you have done quite enough."

  As I turned my back to him I caught the change of shadow on the wood floor. That wasn't Byui's form. It was almost jagged.

  I spun on my heel aiming a balled fist at the intruder. It was all in vain as a large plant-like shiled drapped over the intruder's face.

  "By any chance are you who they call, Deidara? We have been searching for you."


----------



## Bachi-san (May 10, 2008)

Lol, Deidara's got a business now. I'm so excited!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 10, 2008)

Tehe well he did have a bussiness if you have read that far,.


----------



## .::Haru::. (May 10, 2008)

Loving the fanfic! The story is really good, I love all the emotion in it~<3
Can't wait to read more! Good Job <3


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 10, 2008)

Well thank you Haru.  hope your a more frequent viewer. Feel free to ask questions when needed. ^^


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 11, 2008)

n.n yay, *huggle* good update Dei-kun.  Now, get off your lazy but adorable butt and finish it


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 13, 2008)

Link to completed Chapter Eleven


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 13, 2008)

n.n Very nice Dei-kun, *huggle* lol, you included plantman


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

aww! deidei meets plant man! LOOK OUT!! he will... slap you with a vine.... oh please..
zetsu: ITS RAZOR SHARP!!
yeah right.. mutant plant... whoo hoo.... *takes out weed killer* 
zetsu: what's that?
your worst nightmare. *sprays killer on zetsu*
zetsu: AWHHH!! MY EYES!! AGHHH!! IT BURNS!!
oh look at that.... acid.... so even if you are human... it'll kill you! 

nice new siggy sensei! inuyasha and the band of seven arch was a good one!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 13, 2008)

Tsunade_chan said:


> n.n Very nice Dei-kun, *huggle* lol, you included plantman



Plant man is cool 

@Clara

Yes indeed it was. They are my favorite pairing from the show  I miss them


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 13, 2008)

I never said plantman wasn't cool...you of all people know I unconditionally love Zetsu-kun...anyway, as I've said countless times before, you must update again soon

@Clara- Don't kill my plantman, lol


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

it's sooo sad they died... again.... damn naraku... i thought i would like him too!!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 13, 2008)

luvs the chapter! Some Akatsuki action, eh? 
Lol, it completely slipped my mind that we've got the same Zodiac sign


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 13, 2008)

Same zodiac sign really? Interesting.....

Only 5 more days til i'm 16  I'm so excited I get to order three more akatsuki plushies..I have Dei Tobi and Sasori

@Clara I want my Ban-Ban back


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

ok... he acts sort of childish,.... that's why he's easy to like!!! i love sesshy- kun!!! HE'S SOOO CUTE!


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 13, 2008)

Hmmph, bleh, Senpai gets the adorable Monkey...you get Ritsu-chan..hmm, I'm the Rooster, I get Kureno...bleh *huggle* Still, get your butt on the forums again soon, Deidei


----------



## Bachi-san (May 13, 2008)

Wow 16?! lol... Am I the youngest out of all of us....? 0.o
My "friends" want me to throw a big sweet-sixteen party next year (*gasp* did I just give away mon age?!) I'm liek, "NO FU****' WAY! MUAHAHAHAHA! They are so dumb... I don't know why I still talk to them...

lol.... plushies


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 13, 2008)

Uhm...I think I'm the youngest out of all of us, lol, I'm 14...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 13, 2008)

makes sense...  I feel old now <.<
Yay.
 Smiles*


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

HEY!! im 14 smart one! tsunade is older than me. she's..... a few months older than me. blah.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 13, 2008)

That means that out of Clara, Tsunade-chan, Dei_un and me, I'm second oldest!!  Yays! The two oldest are both Taurus too 
Random moment: Just realized, I haven't sang my anthem in over three years 

So... I wonder what Deidara will do when he finds Sasori  ehem sry... daydreaming


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 13, 2008)

im daydreaming....................... gaarakun........................ off withthe clothers!!!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 14, 2008)

Tis all very nice that you are here but let us not get into trouble again.

Tehe me and Bachi are the two eldest?  But I love my young Tsunade Chan


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

im too young to go in the movie theater! mhmmm.... porn.. 21 and older only...
that's why..
when 's next chappy??


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 14, 2008)

I'll try to get it up sometimes next weekend. I have to go on a trip to Six Flags on Saturday and Sunday is my birthday party.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 14, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> Tis all very nice that you are here but let us not get into trouble again.
> 
> Tehe me and Bachi are the two eldest?  But I love my young Tsunade Chan


Yes, yes...and you had _better_ love me

@Bachi- I'm a Taurus too...my birthday is two days after Dei-kun's...


----------



## Bachi-san (May 14, 2008)

4 day weekend for me!
Yay! 
Poor Clara is out of the loop.... moo. 
Soooo Tsunade's b-day is on Tuesday? Tell me if I'm right or wrong plz, my Math is sh*t. 
lol... Birthday party... I had one once, a long time ago... It sucked arse. I don't have them anymore, and I can't anyway b/c I have no friends *sniff*

 take your time with the new chapter, you can't rush art.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 14, 2008)

tsh... my birthday is in september... damn. I want it to be either january 19 or in march! i forget hitsugi's birthday date. i know it's in march!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 15, 2008)

XD You must write it down


----------



## Tsunade_chan (May 15, 2008)

lol, yes...I must write everything down too, otherwise I pretty much forget everything n.n" lol...and yes Bachi, my birthday is on Tuesday n.n


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 15, 2008)

HA!! i know hitsugi- san's birthday!! it's march 5th!!! i want that to be my birthday!! he is so cuteee!! and a damn good guitar player!


----------



## Bachi-san (May 15, 2008)

Have you written it down, Clara? 
Yay! My Math was right for once! Lets just hope I didn't fail the situational problem exam... or my fanfic will have to be put on hold all july 

Oh noes! Must go practice violin now... Don't wanna embarrass myself in front of the class next time we have a playing test! Now, I wonder what she'll make us play... 3rd movement of vivaldi, or ships of ireland... or, maybe even the game..  *runs off*


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 24, 2008)

Hey guys a quick annocement, so I don't hog Itachi's computer. I probably won't be on for a while considering I have to get a job and all my aunt is being a bitch bout all of it. And 
 they blocked NF at my school.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 24, 2008)

That sucks... yeah, my aunt can be a real bitch too, which is why I whine and complain every time we have to see relatives... I HATE THEM ALL! 
Holy fudge, they blocked NF? @ school? how is that even possible?! geez, how many people at your school like Naruto?! three quarters of the people at my school don't even know what anime is!

gettin' a job sucks... my bro just got fired from his  he was pretty freakin' pissed about it, so I said nothing. (the last thing he needs is one of my smart-ass remarks )


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 24, 2008)

aww!! no fair!!!! dei sensei can't come on!! my school doesn't have it blocked. I get on it all the time!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 25, 2008)

Well I mean there is a small group of us at the school who enjoy anime it is almost a bloody hell if you don't get a class with any of them. Besides, it is my fault for not posting a lot when i get to the library i usually  look up yaoi tehe,un.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

well... THAT explains it 
oh boy, I could never use the library computers for looking up anime... I would be afraid that some1 would see me... and call me a geek. I AM NOT A GEEK


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 25, 2008)

Be  proud that you like anime and just tell em to fuck off.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

i look up anime and to my surprise, everyone just looks at my computer, looks away or asks me what that is then say it's cool lookin. yea, you can tell they are small town peeps or else they would have said it was weird.


----------



## Bachi-san (May 25, 2008)

Well... I wouldn't say that... Cause I don't swear. Not swearing is one of the only things I have to be proud of... that, and vegetarianism 

But you're right, I SHOULD be proud


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 25, 2008)

Indeed so. Hm do you guys like my new sig/icon I thought Dei looks so appealing..but other then that I'm going to start making the chapters as long as possible because a lot of info will be needed soon to catch up to where I wanna be.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

i likes the siggy! it sort of looks like.. he's... uh.. asking...

nice preview!! who was the intuder? MUST KNOW!! GLOMPY!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (May 25, 2008)

Well I thought you got that last chapter. -.-; It will be apparent soon enough though that is hwy it is a preview. 

What do you mean asking for it?

And yay I'm a special Jounin now un!


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 25, 2008)

sorry.. must refresh memory.. ok i got it now!
it looks like he's.. asking for... 'it'....
and CELEBRATE!! SPECIAL JONIN!! YEA!!! what kind of speical jonin?


----------



## Bachi-san (May 26, 2008)

lol, yeah... Luvs the sig and avi, as usual ^.^
Nice preview! It's funny, cause ever since you announced that you'd be on NF less often, it seems you've been on more! 

I wonder what'll happen to Dei


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 2, 2008)

Link to more of the next chapter


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 2, 2008)

yay!  i luvs the chapter!!! Dei-kun!!!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 2, 2008)

DEI DEI!!! *pounces on dei un* YOu BACK FOR NOW!! YEA!! YEA!!!!!!! *hug* nice siggy... it's agressive!! HUG!!! YEA! *hug*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 2, 2008)

yay!  i luvs the chapter!!! Dei-kun!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 5, 2008)

Double post galore eh Bachi ? Sorry I haven't had the time to update...I just got on summer vacation yesterday.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

aww! vacation is something to enjoy though... BUT YOU WAS BACK AGAIN!! YEA YEAH YEAH!!! *pounce hug* SENSEI NEEDS TO COME ON MORREE OFTEN!!!!!! *hug*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 5, 2008)

... tomorrow is my last day of school
...
But then I have exams  So I SHOULD be online less often. If you see me online from now till Wednesday, do me a favor and scream at me until I start studying 

... And I don't understand what Dei-kun says about double posting... I'm confused...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 5, 2008)

... i don't know either... 
exams suck!! IM DONE WITH THEM!! now they're being replaced by sports camps and band campp... damn parents!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 9, 2008)

Eh well there was a double post last time I checked. Must of been some type of error on my screen here at the library. There is some good news I maybe getting my own personalized laptop soon, so that why I can be on online whenever and whereever the hell I want! Of course, that means I have to get a job to pay for it all, which has been crap so far. 

 Hey Clara you need to send me your number so I can call you, because only Tsunade has it.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 9, 2008)

moved over


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

ha! Deidara being his cocky self again! 

Awesome that you might be gettin' a laptop X3  Jobs suck tho... which is why I don't have one


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 9, 2008)

Well since I'm 16 now my aunt is nagging at me and let's face it I could use the extra cash anyways.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

cash huh? ... Naw, dun need it. It's my parents who have to nag ME about buying stuff, especially clothes... If they didn't, I would wear my PJ's to school X3

Sooo... I do hope you get it, that way u can be online more


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 9, 2008)

Yea but i'd have to buy my own internet service which is like $29 a month, which isn't too bad. At least I wouldn't have to hike my ass to library every week for only an hour at a time and have to wait to use it.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

Yeah... but at least Tsunade got your Ass Insured... at least, she was supposed to 
Hehe... That lucky girl still has the deed 

 I hopes that u can update more often... your fanfic is amazing!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 9, 2008)

I'll attempt to but I can be lazt you know. Ever since my ass was insured everyone in the Akatsuki has been smacking it when I go to the fridge


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 9, 2008)

You? Lazy?
...
hahahahahahahahahahahahaha!... You're joking right?

Hmm.... I think you should smack them back when they do that.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 9, 2008)

awww.. sensei!!! you think you're lazy? great... just what i need. encouragement to start NAGGING you in saying you're not lazy.. great... you said it!!

nice incomplete!! it's so nice! god damn zetsu.. stop being creepy!!!!
my number? ok.. ill pm you.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 9, 2008)

awesome dei just awesome dang now im the youngest readin this maybe I shouldn't have posted....


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Sexy_jutsu_fan your comment has put me in a better mood today. Don't worry bout being a young thing, I don't bite.

Well the job interview was pretty much pointless today guys, they had no night shift poistions avaliable, but I have bad news, I think I'm dying.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

O.O NNNNNNOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *breaths in* NNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *breaths in again* NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Pardon my French but.... Quoi? Pourquoi dis-tu "je suis fini"? Je ne comprends vraiment pas...

lol, what u mean ur dying?!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea I  have an infection in my throat that isn't going away since when I was little. So, I can't even breathe half the time.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

dei sensei???  no!!!! NO!!! NO NO NO NO N O NO NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *hugs sensei* you need afection and love and caring!! and you need medicene... BUT YOU NEED CARE!!! *hug*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

If you die... wow. :cy

I don't know what to say... is it that serious?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea it really is. I mean I can't do anything 'bout it either I don't have health care because my parents won't pay child support.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Health care? Hmmm... oh I'm confused. Can't you just go to the doctor?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

he would have to pay for it himself, not the insurance company.. i think thats how it works.
YOU NEED CARE!!!!!! SENSEI!!! *hug*


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

Holy shit... really? lol, I have no clue how all that Health crap works in Canada


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

You guys are like all lucky! i heard you gto free health care.. lucky!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Yea I would have to pay for it out of my pocket, money I don't have, my aunt has to get two jobs and my uncle is in the military


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

hmmm... yeah, it's probably all the taxes we pay tho... ya buy a soda and u gotta pay liek a whole extra dollar poor Dei-kun... If it makes you feel better, you can come live with me in Canada anytime


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

that would be a long way to fly.. 

aawww!! so sad!!  it's so bad and mean!! you need affection.... *hug*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Ah, i'm touched Bachi but you don't need to open up your home for me, besides I'd probably just be a burden anyways.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

NO YOU WOULDNT!! TELL HIM BACHI!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

No you wouldn't .... though I'm not so sure my parents would be very happy 

But I'm sure they would let you if you showed up on my doorstep looking like a hobo 
...
You're not a burden to ANYONE!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Ugh, I don't wanna dress like a hobo, I may not be that much into fashion but I like to at least look decent.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

!! I KNOW!! my old town does this so i just thought of it
be a college student who travels and just ask if they would let you stay!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

That's brilliant!
...
But I doubt it would work


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Well I don't look old enough to  be in college and I don't want to lie to anyone's parents about my age, they would wonder why a gay guy was at their doorstep XD


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

wha? Why would it matter if you were gay?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

.... my parents hate gays.... but, just to piss them off, i have three gay friends!! and two on the internet!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 10, 2008)

You're gay? or just look like a gay man?


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

jeez, why are your parents such snobs Clara?! Though I must admit, I am one of the more accepting of my Canadian counterparts and classmates


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Moved*Entire complete process


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

my parents are snobs cause one
my mom is in the post office and is 45
two
my dad used to work in the post office and is 58 going on 59


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Actually sexy_justu_fan I'm bisexual but I have rather long hair for a male, hope that doesn't offend you or anything. 0.0.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 10, 2008)

oh no im completely fine with it just asking


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

lol, Zetsu causing trouble again  Maybe I should make the wolf piss on him, for old times sake 

Awesome chapter, cuz! hmm... does anyone you know have an accent like Dr.Phil's?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Whew well that is good, hope we can be friends one day ^^, I'm a very talkative person my ear is often glued to my phone.

I have an accent a very lite one. It has a salight Irish tone to it sometimes I accidently spit out country slang.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

i can confirm that..


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Silence. Geez no one needs to know bout my girly tone.


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 10, 2008)

you want to hear girly hear my voice but ofcourse I have a girly voice i'm young never mind..


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

you know what's funny is... I'm the only one I know who says things like "folks" and "dang" and such... that, along with "bloody hell" 
...
I also pronounce "idiot" like "idjit"


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

I like to pronounce a lot of words wierd i can't say "feminie" it comes out "feminmin"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

YOU'RE BRITISH!! i sometimes do that.. mostly cause i love pirates of the carribean and sweeny todd and almost every movie now adays i see has english people in it.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Swiney Tod was actually a great movie I get the song stuck in my head at random moments." There was a barber and his wife and she was beautiful and he was..."


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 10, 2008)

you're british cool I always wanted to know a british person.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

hehe... I'm not British... I'm, a nothing. I am CANADIAN! 

I also mumble and slur my words... VERY hard to understand what I'm talking 'bout.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

As I said I'll help you over that much.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

well yeah... but talking more won't help my word-slurring and mumbling... besides, I kinda like the way I talk... it's unique  I wonder if I have an accent...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 10, 2008)

Or maybe you made our own accent ?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

GASP!! maybe!! that would be soo cool!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 10, 2008)

hmmm... I don't know... I doubt it 

All I know is that it gets on my friends' nerves when I say "Disgusting" instead of "Gross"


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 10, 2008)

i say "DUDE!!!' they get it.


----------



## -18 (Jun 10, 2008)

really great


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 11, 2008)

You wanna know what makes my friends annoyed when I get into my laughing fits it drives them crazy cuz i can't stop laughing.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

i can stop laughing, except i don't really laugh, i silent laugh. it's weird.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 11, 2008)

What do you mean gender confused, Deidara is perfectly manly *refering to pic in sexy-jutsu's signature*

Oh thanks -18 ^^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 11, 2008)

he is sooo not gender confused.. people who call him gender confused are gender confused!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 11, 2008)

Completly. Deidara is the hottest guy, to me, he is so open with himself that he can have long hair and look good to.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 11, 2008)

hmmm... I always imagined Deidara as a very emotionally defensive type... Like the long hair and Art obsession is just him protecting himself by being different, like "If I can't fit in, I'll just have to stand out... I'll show THEM, un!"


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 11, 2008)

idk that what the man who put the quiz which akatsuki member are you. Oh well.*SIGH* Never thought my sig would turn into a discussion*sigh*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 12, 2008)

Ah, sorry 'bout that but the issue I had to bring up, I hate when people proclaim Deidara as something he is most defiantly not.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 12, 2008)

*Chapter Twelve Complete*

 What was this creature creeping ever so closer to me? I had froze in my place, he was a monster. One who could inhale the scent of the fear in me. But that state melted quickly doing what I could I brought my captive arm closer to me and bit into the red and black sleeve, not willing to give into this intruder. 

  The skin below me was already smoothered in a stream of blood. My pupils dialated as that firmilar taste lingered in my mouth. But it hadn't been the same as mother's. His was much darker, the more I lapped into my mouth, the more druken I became.

  My heart began to quicken its own pace, like it had been emaciated from the blood supply. I felt like an animal biting into the flesh of competion. As my grip on reality settled in a harsh punch in the jaw sent me flying back. My back hit the wall of my convoy hard. It looks like that old saying around here was right. Sometimes, pay back is a bitch. I had under estimated the ability of my advisary now I was in the position of the victim.

  He didn't seem to taken back from my attack, he had shrugged it off almost instantly. I screamed at him, like a mad man, " What the hell do you think you are doing on my turf,un!"

  He never responded the way I thought any man would. He had started to weep, smiling.

  "What Leader-san has spoken about you is true, ku ku ku. It shall be grand indeed to see what 'good' will come out of a little punk like you. We already have had made our promise, Akatsuki will like to grant you a personal invitation, to join our little orginazation."

   He had suddenly appeared behind me, I had delayed my reaction time by listening. His breathing was rather hoarse and for some odd reason his breath smelled of honey suckles. "Fill free to take some time in our decision making, if not we can hoist you there in a matter of hours," he said. "Make sure you have enough skills that our look out has told us. If you prove useless you will make for a quick next meal, for our friend."

  A snap from behind startled me. Why had it suddenly become so dark? Now I could look into this man's eyes. They shone the most lethal shade of yellow I had ever seen. A creeping found its way to my throat, a prickly feeling. It prompted me into believing it was a blade of grass. At least that is what it had felt like.....

  A trail of blood oozed its way down, dripping its way into my shirt covering the panes of my chest. The contraption resemblmed that of a venus fly trap.

  Having long been realesed from my state I sat down in shock. I regained my thoughts. There is nothing to be afraid of? How could this Akatsuki possiblly get a hold of me?

  A smile graced my lips. As far as I was concerned I had nothing to worry about.

  In the morning I was up at my usual time, the sun's rays had just descended upon the sand, it sparkled through my window, it was spectacualr in the day! 

  My pants ,untied, fell to the floor as I entered my sauna. (Sorry forgot to mention I sleep shirtless) I wrapped a plain white towel around my waistline and sat down, reaching over to the pot of cold water. The rocks were already starting to steam from the condensation collected from the crack in the window, as the cold hit the rocks a white vapor rushed all around me. Instanlty I started to sweat from my pores; it felt so good after stress-filled nights.

  My thoughts drifted back to last night. Just who did this monster think he was, threatening me? It was an propostrious event to ever try to persuade me with. It was probably just another scam, many people tried to get my services for free but in vain.

  Scam artists, it is an awful shame to call them by such a name, art is reserved for only a few meek individuals, and I am one of them.

  The term artistic is not like most would see it: like drawing, painting, and using odd shapes to compose a piece. Art is some more then just a pretty picture it embodies the imagination, the creative mind, of the human beings we are. Honestly, I have heard a lot of people say they had no interests in art, that is was boring....I think not!

  I rested my head on the back of the wall and started to hum like I always did when I was alone. Thinking back about it that plant-like man who had visited me earilier was not that of a usual sort, so post dramatic. Maybe he too was an artist in his one ways, maybe this Akatsuki was full of unquie individuals. Or maybe it was just a fluke, a gang of freaks.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmmm... I also hum when no one's around... and when they are around too 

Yay! Chappy complete! You're gettin' quicker


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 12, 2008)

I love to hum but some people look at me weird...teh


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 12, 2008)

I just realized something... 
...
We don't really know what is behind Dei's headband, do we? 
There could be another mouth!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 12, 2008)

omg your right omg... *gag* uh I need a bag... How does he get all the food to feed those mouths...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 12, 2008)

XD I highly doubt it .


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 12, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> XD I highly doubt it .



I know, but it's something to think about 

I absolutely ADORE this fanfic! 

BTW: Do you think you could check out just the last page of MY fic? We are currently deciding (wwaaayyy in advance) on an ending, and I need lotsa opinions X3


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 12, 2008)

i already did! 
omg... if there was id laugh and go... 
whoa... he must get a lot of somethin... ya know what i mean?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 13, 2008)

When I get the chnace shure I'll go ahead and check it out, teh. I'm a bit of a hypocrite I like to write not read :lol


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 13, 2008)

not me I love readin but hate writing but I only read funny stuff.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 13, 2008)

i read blood.. funny... gaara.... blood.........blood... depression......... blood...... gore..... oh and did i mention blood?
that's why i love hellsing and blood+ XD


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 13, 2008)

@Clara: lol.... your obsession with blood is astounding 

@Dei: hehe... that IS weird... I personally like to read more than write... But lately I haven't got the time to do either. (Though I WILL try to find time to update my fanfic!) X3


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 13, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> i read blood.. funny... gaara.... blood.........blood... depression......... blood...... gore..... oh and did i mention blood?
> that's why i love hellsing and blood+ XD


.... that explains so much.....


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 14, 2008)

Well I would much rather see gore then write it. Clara is a Gaara-tard and she would want nothing more then to be like her precious red head .

@Bachi Well then find some time that is what I have to do


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 14, 2008)

moved over


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

OMG Sasori-sama!!! ... Yay!


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 14, 2008)

awesome after all this time it's sasori-danna!


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

yes! i would like to be with gaara- KUN!!!! *fangirl ek* 

SASORI!!!! YESSS!!!! YES YES YES YES!!!!!! FINALLY!! SASORI SAN!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 14, 2008)

Moved over yet again


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

uh oh.. sasori... please don't hurt deidei!!  if.. if youdo.. *sniff* i have to hurt you.. well.. you puppet... but still!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 14, 2008)

xd wierdo it a fic


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

lol, Clara gets emotional about fics.... of course, so do I.
...
Oh, I do hope that Sasori doesn't hurt Deidara...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 14, 2008)

Well you'll just have to see about that. Sasodei is my fav pairing after all.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 14, 2008)

GOOD! THAT MEANS HE WONT HURT DEI!!!! YESSS!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 14, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> GOOD! THAT MEANS HE WONT HURT DEI!!!! YESSS!!



Not necessarily


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 15, 2008)

how dare you.......


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 15, 2008)

teh nuff said


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

Moved over to the next page un.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

You know, you capture Sasori's personality exceptionally well! I am very impressed


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

Yay, I'm praised for the day. Guess what I finally got a job I'm working in a coffee shop. ^^


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

oh wow... I would never be able to work there, I hate the smell of coffee, wine, and beer... It all makes me sick 

Congrats on getting a job though


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

I love coffee it keeps me alive.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

what kind of coffee shop? is it starbucks?!??! THEIR CRAP TASTES GOOD!!!! 
i likes the incomplete chappy dei sensei.. it was a good little piece of deidei's excitedness and sasori's... uh.... not excited... ness...?


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

lol, Clara...

I know people who can't live without coffee... actually lots of people love coffee so they find me weird


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

i don't drink the coffee, its more of the iced stuff and cappacinos that i likes! ^^


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

I love iced coffee, 'specially since I'm an ice cream fanatic. No it isn't Starbucks it is a place called Seattle Coffee Berry.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

that's cool... I like ice cream too, but only if it isn't vanilla. I hate vanilla.

My brother and my mom now work at the same place, so my brother is out full-time! yay!
I hate it when he's home, all he does is nag.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

I love vanila, how dare you  Hm, I need some right now it is 101 outside right now.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

holy shit that's hot... I think. I dunno what that is in Celsius. Hey look! I found the definition of Celsius on ze internet! *:a temperature scale on which water freezes at 0° and boils at 100°
*
lol, that's cool.  Hey, does American money still have the 1$ bill?


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

Um yea? Why wouldn't we.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm not familiar with your money ok?! Jeez,  I wouldn't expect you to know about Canada


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

O ok ok i'm sorry


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

That's ok 
...
I wonder how many myths there are floating around Canada and the U.S.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

Tons and tons myths are always in cession.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

lol... like, my generation grew up thinking that Americans like shooting things


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

A lot of people say Canadians have a funny accent.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

hmm... yeah, when I first heard that I asked my mom if I had an accent... she said yes and I started freaking out. Then there was when I heard that Canadians say "eh" a lot... I spent the whole week bursting out laughing when hearing someone say "eh"... which was quite often


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

Yea they really over exzagerate it ooo major typo.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

I lol @ ur typo. And yes, but the Americans really do exaggerate it... they think we say "eh" after every sentence, lol.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

dei-sensei.. you siggy is smexy!!!! 
i dare not disrupt them..
there are a lot of myths in this god forsaken sad little world called earth... soon to be gone... wtf, where did that come from? eh... weirdo moment there...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you  Clara-san  I think so to 

Well Bachi everyones a critic.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

true... 

Everyone has an accent, they just don't notice their own...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a weird sense of becoming a completly different persona with my voice it's kinda creepy.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 16, 2008)

i can be british sometimes... other times... just my accent called 'jibberish'. its an accent found all over the world!!  that was retarted..


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 16, 2008)

I just assume that I have a Canadian accent then... but I can do a mean British accent when I want to


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I can be a bit country with m ynumbers sometimes. Only cause I live in texas.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

kewl.... what u mean "numbers"?  What are "country numbers"?! XD


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 17, 2008)

When you put extra "uphm" on things. Like "wone, tweo"


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

hmm... I think I get it...
I really don't notice any major Canadian accent-ishness other than "eh".
... I know that some people think we say "aboot" lol... hmm... leme listen to myself repeat it over and over for a few minutes XD


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 17, 2008)

Hm, I remember that from a movie Brother Bear I believe.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

lol.... I just asked my mom "aboot" it. 

Now that I've really listened to it, we sound like we're saying "aboat" not "aboot". But I think it's more like "aboot" in Nova Scotia and places like that  lol, I couldn't stop giggling when I noticed ^.^ 
...
"aboat".... hahahahahaha :rofl


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 17, 2008)

Yea, I know it almost sounds akward. Hm, I wonder when I'll get to a thousand posts so I can be a senior member. Clara is already though but you have to have a positive 3,000 rep :rofl


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, I hope you get to 1000 posts soon ^.^ I'm halfway there... thank, well, thank somebody   and aboat Clara, that sucks that you need +3000 rep... 
I think I'll go check how much rep I've got.

I would love to go to the U.S. and randomly ask people if I have an accent :rofl


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 17, 2008)

Well plus you have to be a member for a certain number of months,


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

oh yeah   well, according to the FAQ, I've got somewhere between 1500 and 1999 rep points


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 17, 2008)

yep 6 months ugh i only have the month thing down ugh i still need tons of rep and atleast like 7 hundred something posts


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I have almost 16,000


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

The_Dei_un said:


> Well I have almost 16,000



That's because you're super popular and everyone loves you


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not so sure bout that. I've only gotten two red reps my whole time here. But I still get called a fangirl


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

... that's because some people just aren't used to knowing homo or bi people... cause they keep it to themselves, so people are a little surprised when you talk about lovin' Deidara and other dude characters 

^.^


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

aww... its ok deidara sensei...
when i switch from green to red... i was already a senior member here...... *twilight zone music playing* what the fuck?? STOP FOLLOWING ME!!
narrator voice: The twilight zone... you WILL NEVER RID OF US!!!
AHHH!! *fetile posistion* STOP!! AAHHHH!!!!!
ga: ......................................... she's cracked...
AAHHH!!! GO AWAY!! STOP FOLLOWING ME!! AHHH!!! *sob sob*
narrator voice: NO ONE CAN STOP US!! HAHAHAHA!!!! YOU ARE TOO WEAK NOW!! I SHALL TAKE OVER THE WORLD AND KILL ALL YOU HOLD PRECIOUS TO YOU!! HAHAHA!!
*stops crying, mad* ohh... everyone? *takes out chainsaw, grabs gaara* YOU AINT TAKEN MY SEX MACHINE!!!!! AHHHH!!!! DIE YOU UNHOLY BEAST!!!! *starts ripping apart narrator, kills twilight zone people*
MUAHAHAHAAA!!! I AM NOT OPPOSED!! HAHAH!!!!
ga: ....hey look at that... soap opra themes.
AHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 17, 2008)

Okie then


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 17, 2008)

yes!!! that is me.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 18, 2008)

Wierdo, clara. Hmph, well I suppose that would be a likely event. Most people don't know a fanboy.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 18, 2008)

yeah... so when's the next chapter?


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

.... bachi........ no drooling on the table.. do it on sasugays face.. save us from some suffering.

Dei dei is a fanBOY!!!! HE AINT NO GIRL!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 18, 2008)

It's SASUKE!!! NOT SASUGAY!!! 
...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

it's sasugay in this ff.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 18, 2008)

wrong. you fail @ life 
Sasuke is cool... So is Deidara, and Sakura, and Sasori... and ALL the characters


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 18, 2008)

*rips off Sasu and Saku's heads*


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Jun 18, 2008)

yes!!! sasgay and the damn pink haired freak are dead i killed off sasgay in my fanfic good time good times....


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm outnumbered... Quick! Retreat! 

*Mello, Sasuke, Sakura, and Zoro runs away*
 look what u meanies did


----------



## Miss Fortune (Jun 18, 2008)

THANK YOU DEI SENSEI!!!  
see? sasugay is hated here!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 21, 2008)

Well don't wanna drag attention to all his little fangirls, tehe. Well, well I think I'm going to have to put up warning signs soon: Anti-Sasuke Mini Shrine.


*Attention:* Please no more spamming this thread, even though the post counts are great.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 21, 2008)

ok! oh wait.. no im not suppose to say that..

hey. dei-s- i mean... dei un, your story so far is great. poor deidara-se- I mean... deidara... I hate his parents so bad... not really his mom but.. i hate... his... ill just call him bastard (dad). 
your siggy is hot.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 25, 2008)

It is moved yet again.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

it's beautiful dei-san!!! ITS BEAUTIFUL!!  

i loves your siggy once again!! puuurrrr fecto!! god that was corny...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 25, 2008)

Why thank you . Well, my sense of enjoyment has perked up once more.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

good!! that must mean you aren't mad or in a bad mood!! HAPPY!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 25, 2008)

Maybe well I better get going thanks for reading,


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 25, 2008)

welcomey!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 25, 2008)

Awesome ^^  :WOW   Can't wait for more


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 27, 2008)

Moved yet again.


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 27, 2008)

Awwww.... so sweet! 


still incomplete, eh? :rofl


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 27, 2008)

gez dei-san... you types a lot... and youre STILL NOT DONE??!?!?!
inner: don't yell.
I like yelling.
Inner: If you yell, no more jack daniels.
........... ass....
I STILL LIKES IT!! Deidara-sama made a sculpture of sasori!! BEAUTIFUL!! AHHH!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 28, 2008)

Tehe why thank you much. Yea, I know it still isn't complete, but I want it to be long.


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 28, 2008)

*Chapter 13 Complete *


*Spoiler*: __ 



  The weeks went by without any mentioning of this mysterious orginazation. It seems they were only trying to delude me, without anything to back it up. Such a pityful attempt.

  I was looking out the window and spotted a firmilar shade of red hair. Could it be Sasori? My heart jolted for a moment, remembering my once said feelings for this man. But, the years may have done something to his looks. He was in his mid-thirties by now.

  His glance caught mine and there was a pause. There was no expression plastared on his face just pure emptiness. I wanted to call out to him. I wanted to rush out and greet him. Somehow, I think he almost was expecting it. There was a pin prick in the back of my mind. What if Sasori was no longer a friend but an enemy?

  I seemed to recall the memory of that strange man from the other night. Somebody must have told him something about me and it was so odd for Sasori to just suddenly disappear for so long.

  Not taking another thought about I sat on the balcony and scooted myself over to the edge. "Oy, Sasori no Danna! Up here old man, un!"

  Sasori stopped in place and gave a small nod in my direction. The vibes I was receiving from him were not so well. He turned his view to my general area and mummered silenly, his lips forming words unheard. My heart skipped a beat.

  He didn't stand there for long. Just another figure wandering through and over the hills. Maybe Sasori had forgotten all about me. After all, it was just a student-teacher realtionship. I couldn't let myself get to far ahead.

  I pranced over to the set of orders deciding whether or not I should start them. It seemed like so much work but art is never a burden! My mind made up I turned the nob to the sink.

  I scrubbed my hands well before I set up the night lamp for my lastest sets. I had not noticed the shape that was forming in the dim light. The cat-like eyes and momtone form. I was wielding a smaller form of my dear Sasori.

  Deidara, at one point in my life I heard my name was a curse. That the gift would one day turn against me to where I would cause myself harm. I know now that I have a set temper before I explode with fiery rage. I often wondered if my name would ever be uttered from the lips of that scarlet beauty.

  "Damn it" I spoke solemly. "Looks like I got a bit carried away in my thoughts again."

  Clearing my throat I tried to fight the burning from my cheeks, my face was lite ablaze with a blush. Silently muttering if I would ever know what another's skin felt like.

  Hours passed me by, sculpting away. I took out a piant brush from the desk drawer and began to fill in the exact colorings of his eyes. They were a mirror image of the way I see them in my dreams, exotic.

  Settling the finished product up on a shelf I smiled in sucess, though it wasn't my order, I had accompolished another great master piece. I never knew what satisfaction it brought me until those tiny porceliean eyes glittered back at me. Like Sasori knew my deepest affections for him. I had created a portal between our deepest thoughts.

  In the morning I stretched and groaned. The sun's rays were beating down into the small vessle of my eyes. My pupils dilated and shrank back, away from this evil light. I sat myself up, having fell asleep on my stomache, I propped myself up on my elbows. Those same beady little eyes looked upon me.

  Suddenly, I felt like the temperture had fallen. A breeze ran down my bare back and it caused me to shiver ever so slightly. My preferences for temperture were very simple: where I am neither freezing or scorched.

  Rubbing my temple I felt a little uneased. 

  Then, a pair of ghostly hands found their way around the small of my back and I couldn't help but to arch into them. The touch was purely arousing. Feeling my breathing hitch in my throat, I mumererd softly. The next movement sent my body into a spasm of pleasure, a soft moan escaped my lips.

  "Deidara, you are belonging to me from now on."

  The intenesity of heat rose from my lower body as I fought despertitly not to rock furthur into the pampering torture.

  A long wired coil stretched out grabbing the solid man from the shelf.

  "It looks like you have mind your mind sucumb to me."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

long....... long... 
inner: oh god.. OH GOD!! GOD DAMMIT!! STOP IT!! OH GOD!! THATS A BAD PICT- OH MY FUCKING GOD!! I HATE YOU!! YOU KNOW WHEN YOU THINK OF PI- OH GOD!! EW!! WHEN YOU THINK OF PICS THEY GO STRAIGHT TO ME!! OH GOD!! EWWWW!!!!
hehehe.. long..
inner: STOP IT!!!

 sasori!! AHHH!!! SASORI ANSWERED DAIDARAS LONGING.. ness.. ess...
inner: don't you dare..
hehehe.... lo-
inner: STOP IT!!!
LONG!!
inner: OH GOD!! STOP THINKING!! PLEASE!! FOR THE LOVE OF GO- OH GOD!! AHHH!!! EW EW EW EWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 28, 2008)

XD Well aren't you quite a rapid thinker?


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

yes i am!! XD


----------



## Bachi-san (Jun 28, 2008)

I lol'd XD  I dunno why tho X3


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 28, 2008)

Hmph, don't worry I won't write any smut.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

WHAT?!?!? NO!!! mmm!! not fair...

deidara!! You traitor!! DARN IT!!!! GAARA!! TRAITOR!!!!! DARN IT!!! (@siggy)


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jun 28, 2008)

XD told you i'd do it,


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jun 28, 2008)

TRAITOR!!! TRAITOR!!! darn you sensei.... you mean..


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jul 17, 2008)

*Chapter 14 Incomplete*

  My mind jump started once more as I realized the intensity of the moment. I began to buck to throw off my home invader. The riot of it all caused the sculpture to come crashing to the floor.

Sasori eyes filled with a dim look. It was obvicious that playful was coming to an end. The coil jabbed itself painfully into my sides. It then whisked over to the bridge of my nose, a tiny droplet of venom forming.

 "You will learn who has control of you. Who is the one that makes me gawk beneath him? That question will never have to be answered it will be implanted into that poor thing you call a mind."


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 17, 2008)

awww!!!! poor deidara!!! sasori! You're mean!!!


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jul 17, 2008)

Tehe yea i'm evil i know it.


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Jul 19, 2008)

Dang, baby...you made Sasori seem so mean, and evil ...*sighs* well, I suppose it's helping him assert his position of 'seme' in the relationship, lol.  Anyway, nice job Dei-kun  ^///^


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 19, 2008)

*is dumbfounded*


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jul 19, 2008)

Why are you dumbfounded. Did i do something wrong T.T


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Jul 19, 2008)

Uhm...I think her being dumbfounded is a good thing in this case, baby...


----------



## The_Dei_un (Jul 19, 2008)

*shrug* idk


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 20, 2008)

she's dumbfounded cause she's gettin a little... 'excited' .... 
HA!! THAT WAS- wait that's not funny...
OH!! I remember what's funny!! Dei's Avatar!! HAHA!! DUCK BUTT!!!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.... I didn't mean it in a bad way    lol, I'm just feeling lazy these days... can't find the energy to comment properly (or at all in most cases-_-)




Luv Gaara and Hitsugi said:


> she's dumbfounded cause she's gettin a little... 'excited' ....
> HA!! THAT WAS- wait that's not funny...
> OH!! I remember what's funny!! Dei's Avatar!! HAHA!! DUCK BUTT!!!!



excited?! WTF??!!! 
... and Sasuke is kewl... I dun like him, but he's cool cause I said so and cause I'm grumpy  rawr.


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Jul 23, 2008)

well.. im grumpy too but you don't see me ordering those types of things now do you?
duck butt sasuke... HA!!
and tsunade- chan's avay!!!!!! HA!!! 'Face... NOT Face'


----------



## sexy_jutsu_fan (Sep 1, 2008)

ive got alot of reading to do to catch up with this again


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

yes you do...
and dei un needs to GET ON!! 
clara is complaining!! SHE HIT ME CAUSE OF YOU!!! WRITE!!! *rubbing arm*


----------



## Tsunade_chan (Sep 1, 2008)

Uhm, as far as I know, he's been busy with school and his job...so... it may be a while...

And I think he's gonna be getting his own computer soon, so he'll be able to get on more often ...just have a little more patience for him

If all else fails, I can yell at him  I'm his wife, it's my job...


----------



## Luv Gaara and Hitsugi (Sep 1, 2008)

aww... dei un has job?? crap... no fun.... and school too huh... that really sucks...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 1, 2008)

dei sensei is stressed... it makes me sad....


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't see the point of getting a job unless u gotta pay for a house or a car or somethin'...


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 2, 2008)

he's tryin to get his own computer so he can get on more often...
SENSEI!! How's your arm??? I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL HUNT DOWN THAT DUDE!!!! I SWEAR TO GOD!!


----------



## Bachi-san (Sep 3, 2008)

claraofthesand said:


> he's tryin to get his own computer so he can get on more often...
> SENSEI!! How's your arm??? I SWEAR TO GOD I WILL HUNT DOWN THAT DUDE!!!! I SWEAR TO GOD!!



his arm.... wat happened to his arm. (ps: plz add a question mark to the end of that sentence... im using my mom`s laptop)


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 4, 2008)

some idiot made Dei-sensei bump into some really hot grease on a stove... I'll kill that bastard...


----------

